# Roofing shingles-What is the best brand?



## bja (Aug 24, 2010)

Which is the longest lasting roofing shingle brand? I am seeing weird things about Pinnacle. I live in South Carolina very close to Augusta, GA.

Would a Certainteed or Owens Corning architectural shingle be better choices? Which is best?

Also, regarding under layment--Is the Berger UDL synthetic better than felt?

Thank you for your help.

b


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Just an opinion, but my experience has been that, in regard to the longevity of a roof, proper installation is more important than the brand of shingles, with proper installation including inspecting the sheating, and replacing as/if needed, proper installation of flashings, verifying that the roof is properly vented, and modifying if necessary, etc.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

bja, you might try the "search" option on the forum before adding to the 6000 threads already done on this topic. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)

DexterII said:


> Just an opinion, but my experience has been that, in regard to the longevity of a roof, proper installation is more important than the brand of shingles, with proper installation including inspecting the sheating, and replacing as/if needed, proper installation of flashings, verifying that the roof is properly vented, and modifying if necessary, etc.


Excellent advice :thumbup:

Also the homeowner should go with Certainteed shingles :biggrin:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I did an exhaustive web search and came to the conclusion that the opinion is about even among roofing contractors as to which of the big 3 or 4 is best. For us it came down to which shade or green my wife liked best and Certanteed was the winner.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes Jim, it really is mostly about quality of installation. Beyond that it's merely aesthetics. Every major manufacturer has their pros and cons.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

And with all things being equal--- color: pick White color over Grey =36*cooler roof, white over Brown =54*cooler........
pp. 6: http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/pdf2002/rose02a.pdf

And, WELCOME to the forum!

Be safe, Gary


----------



## blodgett (Dec 20, 2010)

*Customer satisfaction experiences*

For those of you who've installed roofs for customers, overall which brand/shingle appeal to customers? (color selection, durability, warranty...)


----------



## SoarRoofing (Dec 19, 2010)

blodgett said:


> For those of you who've installed roofs for customers, overall which brand/shingle appeal to customers? (color selection, durability, warranty...)


Every H/O is different I dont think that I could say this is more of what homeowners want or like. I can say I sell more certianteed shingles than any other simply because that is what I suggest to the customer because I believe thaty have the best warranty in the business. Of course that is just my opinion and I know that others will have theirs. Color changes with almost every job because most H/O want to match their brick or siding.


----------



## get-r-done (Nov 29, 2010)

I would recommend not using 3-tab shingles in high wind areas, the individual tabs tend to blow off!! 

Hope this is of some help!!


----------



## Eleri (Dec 27, 2010)

*It Depends!!*

You should consider a few things such as your location, climate and warranties. Quality roof shingles will have a 20 to 30 year warranty. Three-tab and laminated shingles often have even longer guarantees. Also if you live in the south, specifically like Georgia or Florid then you should consider purchasing shingles that have an algae resistance coating for humidity. This article on roofing shingles gives clear differences to help you decide http://www.roofingwindows.net/residential-roofing/shingles


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Gaf .

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Different materials for different climates., objective are you trying to reach?Are you wanting a lifetime?How deep are your pockets ? Are you into going green ? I like Certainteed but in a pinch ($$$$)I would use Tamko If my pockets were deep Owens Corning has some really nice earth tones.GAF is a nice solid shingle as well.,I would (personally)stay away from the word IKO.And I would definately choose at least a 30yr and no 20's or 25yr 3-tab.,the arch's are worth the extra coin.Certainteed and GAF as well as Owens Corning give you the ability to upload a photo of your home and view your home with an array of colors and styles.lol


----------

